# Iron Warriors / HH



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

When will the Iron Warriors get a real feature in the HH?? So far it was just a humiliating performance by them in Battle of Phall ... kind of beginning to think that all the traitor legions are being portrayed like headless chickens who thrown numbers at the enemy rather than strategy and tactics... sucks


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I think they are pretty much done. I think _Angel Exterminatus_ was supposed to be their great book. They were pretty brutalized in my opinion. Maybe we will see them at Terra? But as far as a novel contribution, I think they join a couple others in a disastrous finish.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

ckcrawford said:


> I think they are pretty much done. I think _Angel Exterminatus_ was supposed to be their great book. They were pretty brutalized in my opinion. Maybe we will see them at Terra? But as far as a novel contribution, I think they join a couple others in a disastrous finish.


That's a real shame...Have yet to read Angel Exterminatus but one of my fav Legions and Primarchs...and all they get is a cameo in Battle of Phall where they look like incompetent fools (even with the attack lead by the Perturabo!). I think this Primarch needs at least a novella to open him up. Other Primarchs got so much more attention!


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

I think they will get some follow up. After AE, Perturabo is still left out there on his own to brood / rage etc. In my eyes he has a way to go before he falls. He still has the siege engines for terra.

Unlike many others, I liked the portrayal of Perturabo in both phall and AE. AE went into his psyche in depth and in Phall, it was more of a snap shot of a him as a primarch at war (stern, unforgiving). I also loved the iron warriors in AE. I had not read the 40k iron warriors books, so there was no complaints about re-use of characters from me.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Chaosveteran said:


> That's a real shame...Have yet to read Angel Exterminatus but one of my fav Legions and Primarchs...and all they get is a cameo in Battle of Phall where they look like incompetent fools (even with the attack lead by the Perturabo!). I think this Primarch needs at least a novella to open him up. Other Primarchs got so much more attention!


Hey hopefully you like it, I actually wish the best for the Heresy Series. There were certain aspects of him that seemed interesting. Yet, this is post Istvaan and Phall and he seemed like a completely different character.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Seems the IW were relegated to promoting McNeill's 40K work. AE was an abomination.


----------



## sadLor (Jan 18, 2012)

Over at B&C, it was mentioned that there was a big event between the events of _Angel Exterminatus_ and _Vengeful Spirit_, and it will be revealed in some form...(audio, short story, novella, who knows) If you've read both, obviously you realize this is necessary as there was a huge shift in character for Perturabo.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

mal310 said:


> Seems the IW were relegated to promoting McNeill's 40K work. AE was an abomination.


Agree to this


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

I though AE was ok. As I've said many time, McNeill is very hit and miss for me, when he embarks on descriptive writing he is awful, but when he works with characters dialogue he is excellent. AE is a fair split but I think he does a good job with Perturabo


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

mal310 said:


> Seems the IW were relegated to promoting McNeill's 40K work. AE was an abomination.





Stephen74 said:


> I though AE was ok. As I've said many time, McNeill is very hit and miss for me, when he embarks on descriptive writing he is awful, but when he works with characters dialogue he is excellent. AE is a fair split but I think he does a good job with Perturabo


You know, I've noticed his best work has been portraying loyalist legions even when they are the verge of corruption. I think thats what made _A Thousand Sons_ and _Fulgrim_ possibly his greatest works. I'm not a big fan of his portrayal of traitors. I think he paints them as black and white and doesn't really show that corrupted aspect. They aren't simply bad characters you know? They are corrupted.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> You know, I've noticed his best work has been portraying loyalist legions even when they are the verge of corruption. I think thats what made _A Thousand Sons_ and _Fulgrim_ possibly his greatest works. I'm not a big fan of his portrayal of traitors. I think he paints them as black and white and doesn't really show that corrupted aspect. They aren't simply bad characters you know? They are corrupted.


I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

Haven't read angel exterminated but have read McNeill other heresy work. I don't see why people don't like him.thoughts?


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

For me I Graham can be really long winded and irrelevant in his descriptive writing, but I think his dialogue between characters is excellent.


----------

